# Feeling whiney and depressed



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just finished another long week of work so of course I'm spending the day on the couch doing nothing. I'm wondering if my body will hold up long enough for me to qualify for my ssdi credits. I asked about a less physically demanding job a few days ago and was told I wouldn't be needed for that job since supposedly they have new people coming in. I really don't want to have to start the job search all over again since I plan to quit once the ssdi kicks in. A full time job is out of the question anyway. I just want to get enough work to qualify for disability. (the money isn't what I'm after, the medicare is the important thing since I'll never be able to get employer based insurance)

Probably the wrong forum but my goal is to retire in 7 months so I can do stuff around the house. Just too tired and sore to do anything at home right now.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I think (?) that Medicare doesn't start till you've been on disability for 2 years, will you be able to bridge that gap? Maybe retrain for a less physically demanding job that provides good benefits (don't know how old you are though)?

I sympathize, I was diagnosed with FMS in 1980 when it was barely a diagnosis. Went thru years of tests and treatments that left me finally refusing all meds and just gritting my teeth and bearing it. But it also left me determined to retire as young as possible, so it may have been a blessing in disguise. We retired 3 years ago at 55, but now I'm finding too much free time may be worse for me than working....so I'm on the hunt for a job that's easy on the body but keeps my brain occupied.

I hope you get to feeling better, maybe a long hot bath and few days off to relax will help


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have insurance through dh's employer so the gap is covered as long as he is able to work but in many cases employer insurance ends when the employee turns 65. That will be many years before I turn 65. No chance of holding a full time less strenuous job. Even desk work is extremely painful. I've tried it. 4 days a week was too much.

But I'm feeling better today so my self pity party is over. I just have to grin and bear it a few more months.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you tried alternative medicine? My insurance does not cover massage or energy work, so I pay out of pocket. If I did not do this I wouldn&#8217;t be able to get out of bed in the morning, let alone get anything done.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've tried just about everything under the sun except acupuncture, NO WAY there. I HATE needles!!!! Of course we could go for the hip replacement surgery. No, not ready to go there.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Not ever done it, but from what I hear from people who have tried it, you really don't feel that much pain from acupuncture, maybe a prick.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've heard the same. Not the issue, it's the mental image I can't overcome. Just thinking about it makes me feel like passing out.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

how can you be working and filing for disability? I think you cant be working and unable to work, they count working part time as being able to work. And it is 2 years being on disability before you get medicare, and you have to pay into it each month as well as buy part b, for doctors and d for medications. Some have a spend down as well before you can go to a doctor.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

As long as you make less than $12,000 a year you can still work and be disabled. And I am well aware it takes 2 years of being determined to be disabled before you are automatically enrolled in Medicare. I have spoken with the SS people about my case and am 100% aware the issues that affect my case.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's sad. hope the months go fast and you don't have too much discomfort. I hated the thought of acupuncture myself but I had heard it did wonders for some people so when I rolled my 4-wheeler and hurt my hip I decided to go for it. I was all tensed up. scared to death but it worked out fine. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Acupuncture was one of the long list of things I tried....not crazy about needles but was willing to try anything. It was expensive, time consuming, PAINFUL (probably just her technique) and didn't help at all. I had friends who swore by it, but it just doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

acupuncture didnt work for me, chiropractor helped. just got done with a pack of methylprednisolone and it did wonders for my pain.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jokarva said:


> I think (?) that Medicare doesn't start till you've been on disability for 2 years, will you be able to bridge that gap? Maybe retrain for a less physically demanding job that provides good benefits (don't know how old you are though)?


 Your correct 24 month waiting period once you get approved for SSDI. If doing so before the age of 65.
In my case I was able to stay on my employers insurance because of the COBRA law but that was only for 18 months I picked up a catastrophic policy and paid out of pocket till Medicare kicked in.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The muscle relaxer flexeril was about the best thing I've ever had. But can't drive while under it's influence, it makes me a little loopy.


----------

